# Seiko Submariner - Good Price?



## Jack83

Hi all,

I really like the Seiko 5 sports Submariner... there's one on that bay place for 158 inc postage with this reference: 2009 SEIKO MEN 100M SUBMARINER AUTOMATIC WATCH SNZF17K1 (can i put a link on for people to take a look and comment?)

does that sound like an ok deal; i really like the look of this watch, and Seiko seem to have a very good reputation - anyone got one of these who can comment on them generally?

thanks,

Jack


----------



## grey

Jack83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I really like the Seiko 5 sports Submariner... there's one on that bay place for 158 inc postage with this reference: 2009 SEIKO MEN 100M SUBMARINER AUTOMATIC WATCH SNZF17K1 (can i put a link on for people to take a look and comment?)
> 
> does that sound like an ok deal; i really like the look of this watch, and Seiko seem to have a very good reputation - anyone got one of these who can comment on them generally?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack 

Welcome to the forum. The watch in question looks a solid piece of kit and Seikos are benchmarks for reliability. I googled the model and found a new one at Â£155 inc delivery (can't post commercial links, but just google), so the price you mention is not far off the mark.

However, the Seiko diver most forum members would regard as a 'must have' in their starter collection is the SKX007 (black bezel) or 009 (pepsi bezel). I understand our host Roy can obtain these from time to time and it would be worthwhile giving him a call at RLT watches (at the top of the screen).

These are not generally available from main dealers in the UK but I understand Argos have them at a daft (high) price. They often come up in the 'For Sale' forum new or almost at prices from around Â£70 for a used one, upwards, but still stopping well short of the Â£155.

Why not google the model number, have a look, and if you like it (and I bet you do  ), and then stick a post in the Wanted forum. As you don't have sufficient posts to PM members, you might want to stick your e-mail address in, with the (dot) and AT instead of the actual address, e.g joe(dot)bloggs(AT)btinternet.com or whatever.

Hope this helps.

Graham


----------



## - Baz -

Jack - while the SNZF17K1 is Submariner style, the Seiko with the 'Submariner' nickname is the SKX013, also worth checking out if that's your thing. Again, Google is your friend...


----------



## andyft21

However, the Seiko diver most forum members would regard as a 'must have' in their starter collection is the SKX007 (black bezel) or 009 (pepsi bezel). I understand our host Roy can obtain these from time to time and it would be worthwhile giving him a call at RLT watches (at the top of the screen).

I would agree with this and I would imagine you could get brand new from Roy or if you must then the dreaded bay, probably for less than this. Would also recommend you buy from a UK seller.


----------



## jimbotime

Hello

This is my first post after lurking around here every day for month or two.

And having bought the watch your talking about.

I got the SNZF17j1 seiko sports the same watch but made in japan hence the 'j' not the 'k'. As it was my first mechanical watch and never really being a watch enthusiast as i figured i would enjoy a watch collection but could not justify the expense of the more expensive brands.

i have only ever had gshocks and a quartz mondaine

i picked up the SNZF17j1 in early june this year and when reading throught the instructions and setting the watch I noticed the crown a little loose to the turn. This got worse and then whilst figuring the correct way to set the watch for the date change time the date wheel seemed to brake ouch! I figured that this must have been my fault and sent an email to the seller (uk seller) Whom said that the warenty would cover this. A little bit down and curious to the whole warrenty thing (have never had to send away anything I have ever bought). I sent the watch to seiko uk and awaited the response.

Seiko sent me a letter within a week or so saying the watch was about to be repaired. At least i now knew i had not bought a feiko

When the watch was returned from Seiko the crown immediately seemed much stronger to the turn and has been great ever since.

I got an invoice and a water tightness test and it passed.

The funny thing is that the initial disappointment has made me become in some way more attached to the watch itself.

It keeps great time. and does have some great styling.

The bracelet seems a good enough quality although i have nil experience of any other and I'm looking for a suitable leather strap that will fit my 6.5 inch wrist (those custom ones seem a little too expensive for the watch itself).

After doing more research into the extensive amount of seiko divers I have realised any collector of would not be without a skxoo7 or the other knicknamed seikos. i personally want a 007 and a samurai plus a some modded versions.

For me I have found its a great entry into mechanical watches and at the price there's no others to compete except for other seikos. I paid around 129 and it was a little more for the j version so i think there's better prices out there.

I just wish I could walk into a shop in the northwest and try on a few of the seiko divers or the japan domestic versions. It seems that only the kinetic version are marketed here in the uk.

As I say I would not be put off by the fact that my first experience in buying this watch saw me waiting for it to be repaired as ever since it has been a joy to wear and amongst my Omega Breitling wearing friends i have not felt at all envious.

The strange thing is the submariner esq styling has become something that makes me appreciate a rolex when before they have been a watch I thought boring and over priced.


----------



## Jack83

some great advice there, thanks all... i'm definitely going to take a look at the 007 and the 013 as suggested; finding it interesting that there is one particular model that's regarded a 'must have' - any others i should be aware of? Jimbotime, i totally agree with your comment about rolex... saw someone wearing one on the tube this morning and found myself staring... actually also saw a Seiko 5 and had a good ogle of that too; this could get me into trouble! Has anyone ever done the 'nice watch, mate' to a stranger, or is that not done?!


----------



## Jack83

Just found the SNZF17K1 (seems to have the nickname 'sea urchin'...) on creationwatches for Â£93 delivered... seems like a very good price, so am thinking of going for it... but has anyone heard of/used creation watches before; they're based in Singapore with a US branch apparently? Any words of warning before I splash out (excuse the pun)??

thank you!


----------



## Bassplayer

Jack83 said:


> Just found the SNZF17K1 (seems to have the nickname 'sea urchin'...) on creationwatches for Â£93 delivered... seems like a very good price, so am thinking of going for it... but has anyone heard of/used creation watches before; they're based in Singapore with a US branch apparently? Any words of warning before I splash out (excuse the pun)??
> 
> thank you!


It won't just be Â£93.

As you're purchasing from outside of the EU there will be VAT and import duty, plus a Post Office or courier admin charge for dealing with the Customs clearance, to factor in.

On a watch at Â£93 I'd factor in at least an additional Â£22 for these extras, so now you're looking at Â£115 or so.

Hope this helps,

Dave.


----------



## PaulBoy

Jack83 said:


> Just found the SNZF17K1 (seems to have the nickname 'sea urchin'...) on creationwatches for Â£93 delivered... seems like a very good price, so am thinking of going for it... but has anyone heard of/used creation watches before; they're based in Singapore with a US branch apparently? Any words of warning before I splash out (excuse the pun)??
> 
> thank you!


No personal experience of Creationwatches but a quick google reveals pretty positive stuff like this from another forum:

_'For what it is worth, after much research (not much to learn) I took the plunge and ordered a watch through creationwatches and have nothing but good things to say of them, even though I can only talk of my experience._

They were easy to communicate with and very helpful and prompt (allowing for the time difference). The service is prompt and the contents well packed, and delivered quickly (at least if you pay for the Fedex option which I did).

Having said this they are a grey market enterprise (or there web shop is) so if you are adverse to this then they are perhaps not for you, to the rest of us all I can say is I would not hesitate to use them again and probably will '

Apart from reference to 'grey market' that seems pretty positive (?)

Also if you look at sellerratings.com Creation_Watches scores 9.78 / 10 over 70 reviews which is pretty high (?)

One word of warning that you could get hit by customs depending on how they post to you from Singapore - If EMS is an option I'd go for that as it will arrive in UK & be delivered by your postman - FedEx or the other couriers will almost cetainly sting you for customs & other charges

HTH ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------

